# Sheva vicino all'esonero. Genoa: Ballardini o Maran.



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da TeleNord, dopo il KO contro lo Spezia, l'ennesimo, Shevchenko è ad un passo dall'esonero. Al suo posto, il solito ritorno di Ballardini o Maran.

*L'ucraino è nuovamente positivo al Covid QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/sheva-di-nuovo-positivo-al-covid.111600/

*Mediaset: Sheva potrebbe lasciare subito il Genoa per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Senza un paio di acquisti questi non gli salva nessuno.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non vedo l'ora che se ne vadano in B, e con loro quella squadraccia del Cagliari


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma chi gliel'ha fatta fare


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2022)

Esonero scontatissimo..non doveva nemmeno accettare


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TeleNord, dopo il KO contro lo Spezia, l'ennesimo, Shevchenko è ad un passo dall'esonero. Al suo posto, il solito ritorno di Ballardini o Maran.
> 
> *L'ucraino è nuovamente positivo al Covid QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/sheva-di-nuovo-positivo-al-covid.111600/


Non avrebbe dovuto accettare l'incarico. 

Detto questo, con tutto il bene che gli voglio per tutte le emozioni che mi ha fatto vivere negli anni forse più belli della mia vita, per me Sheva non è adatto al ruolo di allenatore capo. Gli auguro che possa smentirmi, difficilmente ci riuscirà in Italia.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

sì ma la nuova società avrebbe dovuto acquistare già a inizio gennaio, non hanno capito che hanno un piede in serie b già
Sheva ha fatto cinque cambi, ma vedete chi ha in panca pure ?
i tifosi pensavano di aver voltato pagina da giochi preziosi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Scelta intelligente andare in quella squadra di cessazzi cosmici


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che sorpresa... Ma cosa devi avere nel cervello per metterti in un casino del genere? Boh.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

la salernitana ha vinto a verona e ha una gara di meno, genoa finirà ultimo


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Gennaio 2022)

Certo che la storia di Ballardini continuamente cacciato e ripreso dalla stessa squadra ha qualcosa di grottesco.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma speriamo sprofondino in eccellenza, nulla.contro il club ma per tutte le porcate fatte con Galliani/Paratici/Marotta meriterebbero davvero di ripartire dal basso.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sheva è troppo signore per quella squadraccia.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sheva è troppo signore per quella squadraccia.



Credo che Sheva sia troppo signore anche per allenare. 

Non ce lo vedo a cazziare i giocatori o a imporre il suo pensiero, è innegabile che tra le doti dei grandi allenatori quasi sempre ci debba essere quella di essere un bel figlio di mignotta. Lippi, Capello, Mourinho, Sacchi, Ferguson, Conte, ecc. Docent.

Forse solo Ancelotti e Del Bosque, tra i grandi allenatori, non hanno quella “dote”.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Credo che Sheva sia troppo signore anche per allenare.
> 
> Non ce lo vedo a cazziare i giocatori o a imporre il suo pensiero, è innegabile che tra le doti dei grandi allenatori quasi sempre ci debba essere quella di essere un bel figlio di mignotta. Lippi, Capello, Mourinho, Sacchi, Ferguson, Conte, ecc. Docent.
> 
> Forse solo Ancelotti e Del Bosque, tra i grandi allenatori, non hanno quella “dote”.



Forse hai ragione.


----------



## sampapot (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Certo che la storia di Ballardini continuamente cacciato e ripreso dalla stessa squadra ha qualcosa di grottesco.


è la solita storia...sono ancora a busta paga...uno dei due viene richiamato per non pagare un quarto allenatore


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2022)

*Mediaset: Sheva potrebbe lasciare subito il Genoa per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia.*


----------



## Miro (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TeleNord, dopo il KO contro lo Spezia, l'ennesimo, Shevchenko è ad un passo dall'esonero. Al suo posto, il solito ritorno di Ballardini o Maran.
> 
> *L'ucraino è nuovamente positivo al Covid QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/sheva-di-nuovo-positivo-al-covid.111600/
> 
> *Mediaset: Sheva potrebbe lasciare subito il Genoa per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia.*


Dispiace per Sheva, ma il Genoa sono 10 anni che deve finire in B ed ogni stagione si salva grazie alle solite porcate. Speriamo sia l'anno buono.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TeleNord, dopo il KO contro lo Spezia, l'ennesimo, Shevchenko è ad un passo dall'esonero. Al suo posto, il solito ritorno di Ballardini o Maran.
> 
> *L'ucraino è nuovamente positivo al Covid QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/sheva-di-nuovo-positivo-al-covid.111600/
> 
> *Mediaset: Sheva potrebbe lasciare subito il Genoa per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia.*


È durato da Natale a Santo Stefano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ci batteranno in Coppa e si salverà.


----------

